# getting back into archery/bow hunting



## tyrel Palmer (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm considering getting back into archery, and would like the option of getting into bow hunting. I shot for about 10 years, but it has been 10 year since the last time I had a bow. I have a very small budget. What is the best "beginner" bow for bow hunting that wont break the bank. I'm thinking under $200, preferably about $100. I know that as far as quality you get what you pay for but.....

Thanks for the help/tips


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

You should be able to pick up an old bow for cheap. They don't seem to hold their value very long. But if they have been taken care of you should be ok. Just dont get hung up on the speed thing. Yes, a $200 bow will be a little on the slow side in comparison to a brand new one. Just make sure it fits you. Accuracy is far more important than the style or brand name.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another thing to do is go to a bow shop. You might be able to get one "used" and completely set up and ready to go. This time of year and up coming months guys will start to trade in bows for the new model. You can get some good bows on the cheaper side.

Like the previous poster mentioned.... don't get caught up in the whole "speed" thing or that you need the newiest thing on the market. Older bows will be slower and louder. But you can buy things to make them more quiet. Also like mentioned you need to be able to shoot it accurately and it needs to fit.

You can get some good bear bows, pse, browning, diamond and hoyt's for good prices. But go to a dealer or archery shop and just talk with them. They will help you out.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Good advice Chuck :thumb: but I do have to say I Love my hoyt bow  It's probably 3 years old.


----------



## tyrel Palmer (Dec 11, 2013)

Chuck, thanks.

Unfortunately there isn't a bow shop here. There was a decent one but it moved into a nice new building with a new local "gun store" and he bought them out pretty quickly after. Service and products have dropped considerably and the price has gone up quite significantly.
I've been keeping an eye on the local buy/sell trades and craigslist though.

I just got my dads old proline, hasn't been shot in 10-12 years. How concerned do I need to be about dry rot in the arms of the bow, etc?


----------

